# how do I make butter from my sugar leaves



## dabumps (May 7, 2012)

Can I do it while it's fresh cut? Do I have to dry it or anything crazy?


----------



## dvs1038 (May 7, 2012)

Whenever I've made butter with my trimmings I usually dry em out then grind it up, Have u made butter before? I usually do about an oz if its just trimming per stick of butter, butter, water, herb, and a shot of 100 proof vodka. The alcohol helps to breakdown the trichromes on the plant and bond em to the fat in the butter cook on low boil for about 20-30min. Let liquid cool so it doesn't burn u then strain thru either cheese cloth or I've used an old wife beater of mine(cut in half 1 layer of cloth) before to strain out plant material. U don't want the container to be too big cause when the butter cools it will harden on the surface so if u use a large bowl it will be a very thin layer of butter. Once butter hardens take knife cut around edges and remove carefully, lots of liquid below it. Everyone has their own recipes, I like this one.


----------



## dabumps (May 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for the input! You're awesome!


----------



## colonuggs (May 9, 2012)

if you use good herb for the butter use 1 gram per tablespoon butter.... if its just good sugar leaves use 2 gs per tablespoon butter

If you take the herb dry it.. grind it up.... put it in a pre heated oven on 250* F for 4-5 min.... by adding heat you are decarbonizing which will convert THC to a more potent stage and allow for better products and easier collection in a short period for the butter ... 30 min on simmer

I usually use the leftovers from my volcano (360 F*) to make my butter for products for patients....some of the most potent eatibles we have eaten

A rate of 1 cup of vaporizer duff to 2 sticks butter

Make sure you dont boil the butter and herb on high.....use a med low heat on the stove.... barely to a boil (190-220 F*) for 30 mins stir continuously

lastly wash your butter


----------



## 840/2 (May 10, 2012)

Best bet is the easiest.......4 sticks of butter to 2 oz trim (or whatever breakdown you'd like) and stick it inna crockpot. Add water. 1 part butter to 2 parts water. Turn on low and leave on for 24 hours. Your house will STINK like herb. Stir it from time to time and strain thru a cheesecloth. 

Let sit in fridge and the butter will harden into a bright green solid. Pop it out, get rid of the black nasty water. Be sure to wipe off bottom of butter where water was touching...it can get nasty there if you don't get the water off. 

ENJOY!


----------



## colonuggs (May 10, 2012)

reguardless how you make it....you have to clean your butter....look how dirty the water is after 2 cleanings

normally its take 4-5 cleanings to get the water to turn from brown to clear

cleaning your butter removes any left over salts, fertilizer residue, ect.......makes you butter taste better more subdue in what you are cooking it in


----------



## dabumps (May 10, 2012)

And how do you go about cleaning the butter?


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

I am curious to hear that as well...mine always tastes just terrible...I would rather just chew on plant leaves...lol


----------



## colonuggs (May 10, 2012)

ok bros its pretty easy..... make your butter as usual....then get a glass cup or a glass jar put the cannabutter in it.

Get a small pot of water and heat it on the stove...place your glass container of cannbutter in the hot water and let it melt about 1/2 way... 

remove the glass from the water continue to stir the butter until its melted..... now add hot water to your glass of cannbutter and mix the 2
together......set in the fridge and let solidify and seperate.

This process is called a liquid-liquid extraction, and takes advantage of the different solubilities of polar (salts) vs nonpolar (hydrocarbons) compounds in polar (water) vs nonpolar (oil) solvents

Repeat the melting and water adding cleaning process until the water is clear(about 5 times). I use a pulp strain to pour the water through to catch any cannnbutter that falls out

Use a knife and make a hole in the middle of the cannabutter in the glass to drain out the water from under the butter. 


This is 2 sticks of butter...... I always do 2 sticks of butter (1/2 pound)....most recipes call for 1./2 pound or a cup

......................................this is after one cleaning, butters cold......................................this is after 3 cleanings, butters warm.......big difference


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

ahhhh....I get it now...you just keep melting and adding water, and melting and adding water...I see, I see...I am going to do that..I still have some left that I made last time, since it is gross...Like putting bitter spinach in things...ewwwwwww........wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......wwwwwowowowowoooooooooooowwwwwoooowwwwoooo....lol


----------



## colonuggs (May 10, 2012)

missnu said:


> ahhhh....I get it now...you just keep melting and adding water, and melting and adding water...I see, I see...I am going to do that..I still have some left that I made last time, since it is gross...Like putting bitter spinach in things...ewwwwwww........wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......wwwwwowowowowoooooooooooowwwwwoooowwwwoooo....lol


Yep thats the ticket......just remember to stir/mix the 2 together everytime .......then let them seperate and the butter solidify 

definatley helps subdue the smell and the taste


----------



## dabumps (May 10, 2012)

THat's AWESOME! Thank you! I'm going to do that! Does it take away from the potency?


----------



## colonuggs (May 10, 2012)

dabumps said:


> THat's AWESOME! Thank you! I'm going to do that! Does it take away from the potency?


No it doesnt...I make some killer caremels with the canna butter


----------



## dabumps (May 10, 2012)

That's sick man! I want one! lol Looks yummy! Is that like a snack where you just eat it or do you warm it and put it on apples n stuff?


----------



## colonuggs (May 11, 2012)

dabumps said:


> That's sick man! I want one! lol Looks yummy! Is that like a snack where you just eat it or do you warm it and put it on apples n stuff?


You eat the whole carmel...one will do ya for about 6 hours


----------



## Sm00th0Perat0r (May 12, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks for the recipe. +reps


----------



## dabumps (May 12, 2012)

He wrote recipe for the caramels?


----------



## 1white1gold (May 12, 2012)

Rep for the caramel recipe. Lol

Thats the perfect edible imo


----------



## dabumps (May 12, 2012)

I don't see the recipe! I'm sad!


----------



## 1white1gold (May 12, 2012)

Meant to say ill give rep for the recipe cause I also am very interested. My bad lol


----------



## colonuggs (May 12, 2012)

1white1gold said:


> Rep for the caramel recipe. Lol
> 
> Thats the perfect edible imo


*Ingredients:

I use 20-28 gs of weed for the 2 sticks of butter used to make my canna-butter...*


----------



## 1white1gold (May 12, 2012)

So awesome. 

I know what I'm making with my first harvest.

Tons of caramel. Thank you, and +Rep!!!


----------



## dvs1038 (May 26, 2012)

Ya know what was really good that I made a couple years back during a late harvest cause I planted outdoors late we made cannafudge for X-mas, Damn that shit was good!!!!


----------

